# 66 Lemans



## ap0001 (Dec 24, 2008)

Have a 66 Lemans (326ci). This is my first Pontiac so i'm still learning. Engine started knocking pretty bad (think I slung a rod). I want to put a new engine in but parts are hard to come by for a 326 and price is too high for a rebuild in Hawaii. The Navy doesn't pay enlisted enough to afford projects like this. Wanted to know if I would have to change out the tranny to be able to drop in a 350. I would love to keep it original, but the 350 engine parts are more readily available here in Hawaii. I would definitely go back to original as soon as I get to the mainland. Would appreciate any advice or tips for my dilema.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As long as your 350 engine WAS NOT a Chevy engine, you shouldn't need a different tranny.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I know of two good running 326 engines that the owners don't want. It would be a big hassle to ship them from CA to Hawaii, though. Rukee is right: as long as it's a Buick 350, an Olds 350, or a Pontiac 350, the trans will bolt right up. If I were you, I'd look into a 400 Pontiac crate engine or pulling the 326, and doing the bottom end.
Jeff


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

well due most parts intechange with the othe pontiac engens, get a book from yearone and oiginal parts groupe and oder the stuff cuz im here to tell you a 326 pontiac is a strong unning engen and the one i got is a 2 barrel, 2 barrel 326 2 speed st 3oo auto and a 2:56 gearign and it still is badass and will eat theme up on top end, it jsut keeps goign and going and going and going


----------



## gary6x6 (May 6, 2010)

Would anyone know if a power steering gear box from a 1972 Lemans bolt on to a 1966 Lemans ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Should be a straight bolt-in deal. Check the vendor's catalogs and see if it's the same box. My bet is that '64 thru '72 are pretty much the same, if not exactly the same.


----------

